# anyone else getting irritable?



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I've been on Celexa for two days,and so far so good,the side effects are really bareable.finally!the only thing is that I find myself getting really snappy at people,and I'm more impatient and stubborn.Have any of you felt this way when starting an anti-depressant?and Does it go away soon?thanks.







lol


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I think it could be that I'm just frustrated with the changes going on in my body,but I'm not normally one to get angry..so I'm not sure..


----------

